# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cheese is cow snot

## goosey

*Got Snot?  But I Love Cheese!**Milk does a body good. Or does it?*Lets take a hard look on the facts about dairy. There was a time when if you asked me to name one of my favorite foods, I would have said cheese. The more pungent the better. It was even my go-to choice of food that would make me feel better after a hard day at work. You know  a little red wine and some cheese.  Well cheese actually does give a feeling of bliss for a very short period of time since it releases dopamine into the blood stream, and gives you a feel good sensation that keeps you coming back for more.
First lets look at the big cow weighing somewhere between 1600 to 2500 pounds feeding her little baby her milk so the little cow can grow into a big docile animal. Cows milk is very different than humans milk, in fact humans are the only animal that consume another mammals milk. Cows milk contains more than three times the protein as breast milk. Thats because baby cows need a lot more protein to become big cows. So here it is in a nutshell  the mama cow feeds the baby cow so it can grow into a big cow.
Likewise, human breast milk is the perfect food for human babies. Its rich in good fats like DHA for brain development and relatively low in protein, compared to cows milk. After all, mothers dont want their babies to grow into big fat cows!
The next common concern is where will I get my calcium? Did you know that you can absorb more calcium from a cup of Kale, than from a cup of cows milk? Even though the dairy contains more calcium, it is not bio-available to the human body, meaning we absorb very little calcium from cows milk. But the calcium in the greens are bio-available! Calcium from plants beats dairy hands-down because you also eliminate the cholesterol and saturated fat.
But it goes so much deeper. Cows milk is treated with dangerous hormones such as rBGH (recombinant bovine growth hormone) which is injected into the cow to boost milk yields. But, Venus, I buy organic dairy! Cows still make their own hormones that do nothing for the human body. Many times the cows udders are infected and all that pus gets in the milk. Yuck!

http://venusdemarco.org/health/520/

----------


## NaturalBorn

I thought you were leaving the forum?

----------

NuYawka (04-10-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

It is also not true that humans are the only mammals that consume another mammals milk.  Cats have nursed squirrels.  Dogs have nursed kittens and humans have nursed puppies.




although you might notice that this woman is hispanic and a barbarian.

----------


## lostbeyond

Now this explains why Americans demand cheese in all their food.  HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## OceanloverOH

I don't think it's barbaric.  She is providing a puppy with a basic diet, probably because its mother died or could not nurse for some reason.  Although, I would have expressed the milk into a bottle meant for newborn puppies....those little milk teeth are SHARP!

----------


## lostbeyond

The foundation legend of the ancient city of Rome says, that Rome's two founders, Romulus and Remus, were orphan boys, and a wolf mother in the mountains kept them alive by nursing them with her milk.

----------


## Katzndogz

I had to feed Arwen from a bottle.   She got dumped on me before she was weaned.  Every two hours.  Fortunately there were two big tomcat nannys to help.

----------


## goosey

> I thought you were leaving the forum?


And I thought you had me on ignore.

I'm back by popular demand.

----------



----------


## KSigMason

> Cheese is cow snot


And delicious!

----------


## Katzndogz

> And I thought you had me on ignore.
> 
> I'm back by popular demand.


Who did that?  Not me.

----------


## East of the Beast

[QUOTE=Katzndogz;550676]It is also not true that humans are the only mammals that consume another mammals milk.  Cats have nursed squirrels.  Dogs have nursed kittens and humans have nursed puppies.



Good grief  that's beastiality

----------


## Katzndogz

Not to the puppy.   It's not all that uuncommon either.

Mammalian milk is pretty interchangable.

----------


## NuYawka

> I thought you were leaving the forum?


Unfortunately, it appears to have merely been yet another desperate stab for attention.

----------


## Katzndogz

A human baby could thrive quite well on whale milk.  Whales are mammals and suckle their infants.  Since mammal milk is interchangeable a baby would do just as good on whale milk.

----------


## Neo

> Who did that?  Not me.


"I'm Spartacus!"

----------


## East of the Beast

> Not to the puppy.   It's not all that uuncommon either.
> 
> Mammalian milk is pretty interchangable.


Correct me if I'm wrong.Women just don't produce milk at will.Don't women have to be in the birth cycle?And if that's so you'd let an infant drink from the same tit as a dog?EEWWW!

----------


## East of the Beast

double eewwww!

----------


## Katzndogz

> Correct me if I'm wrong.Women just don't produce milk at will.Don't women have to be in the birth cycle?And if that's so you'd let an infant drink from the same tit as a dog?EEWWW!


It is chancy.  Who knows what the puppy could pick up from a baby's dirty mouth.

----------

East of the Beast (04-11-2015),NuYawka (04-11-2015),Rudy2D (04-12-2015)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Correct me if I'm wrong.Women just don't produce milk at will.Don't women have to be in the birth cycle?And if that's so you'd let an infant drink from the same tit as a dog?EEWWW!


Um.....soap and water?

----------


## Katzndogz

> Um.....soap and water?


Watch that video again.  Is she the kind of person who has a nodding relationship with soap and water?

----------


## Roadmaster

> It is also not true that humans are the only mammals that consume another mammals milk.  Cats have nursed squirrels.  Dogs have nursed kittens and humans have nursed puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although you might notice that this woman is hispanic and a barbarian.


Ok I am not buying this one, that's just wrong. I see nothing natural about this.

----------

East of the Beast (04-12-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Women have breastfed dogs, cats,  squirrels and at least one kangaroo.

----------

